# Whizzer?



## rickyd (Dec 14, 2015)

Are these Whizzer brackets? Thanks Rick


----------



## oquinn (Dec 14, 2015)

Sell?


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes they are.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes!


----------

